# 2.6.22-r5 to r6, now X/KDE won't start. [SOLVED]

## krovisser

I upgraded my gentoo-sources to 2.6.22-r6 from r5, made oldconfig in the new sources dir, and then did a "make && make modules_install" and placed the newly compiled kernel in /boot like I always do. Now when I boot, everything goes fine (well, except my wireless drivers, but I need to re-emerge them once I am able to), but x/kdm or something "starts" and never shows a login screen.

That is, the boot sequence goes fine, then the screen goes black like it usually does right before kdm starts, but with this new kernel the screen stays black. I cannot kill x by press ctrl-alt-backspace. I also cannot switch to any of the other consoles. I can only press ctrl-alt-del and restart.

Anyway, I just got into the habit of backing up my last good kernel and am very glad i did. I've checked over my kernel config, but everything seems okay. Is there a special place I need to be looking? Is there a place to see the differences between kernel releases?

Thanks!

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Try to do an extra make menuconfig for the new kernel.

Check out the xorg logfile under /var/log/xorg.0.log for strange behaviour of the x-server.

----------

## krovisser

I started menuconfig and changed a a couple things non-related (well, for power management... but still). Nothing changed; still no login screen.

I took a look at Xorg.0.log.old. Is this how can I get the log of the run before the current? It seems a few minutes too early, but it does have a big error in it.

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux krovisser 2.6.22-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Wed Sep 5 19:22:22 CDT 2007 i686

Build Date: 02 July 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Sep  5 19:38:09 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "X1400"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "USB"

...

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX disabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.40.4

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.40.4

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.402                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jul 31 2007 22:20:14

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x7145) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

...

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(EE) fglrx(0): shmget(lowmem) error: Function not implemented

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitInt10 failed

SetVBEMode failed

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === end

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## Hu

Based on the text of that error, I would guess that your new kernel is missing a feature that your old kernel has enabled.  What is the output of diff -u /boot/config-2.6.22-r[56]?

----------

## John R. Graham

The Gentoo Linux Kernel Upgrade Guide explains how to copy a .config file over from your old kernel to your new one.  Don't guess; just copy the old one.

Also, you do know that you have to rebuild your video card drivers (if they are a separate package like the nVidia and ATI ones) after you rebuild your kernel, don't you?    :Rolling Eyes: 

- John

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

```
(EE) fglrx(0): shmget(lowmem) error: Function not implemented

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInitInt10 failed 
```

You should reinstall the ATI 3D driver after upgrading the kernel.

----------

## transient

Also make sure your kernel has support for shared memory in it.

----------

## krovisser

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> The Gentoo Linux Kernel Upgrade Guide explains how to copy a .config file over from your old kernel to your new one.  Don't guess; just copy the old one.

 

I've already done that, like I said in the original post. 

 *Quote:*   

> Also, you do know that you have to rebuild your video card drivers (if they are a separate package like the nVidia and ATI ones) after you rebuild your kernel, don't you?   
> 
> - John

 

I've also already remade the drivers. Granted, I had forgotten to do that originally, but it had no effect.

----------

## krovisser

I've found the problem. I need to compile with "System V PC" option in the kernel. I could have sworn I never had this enabled, but I suppose the computer knows better than me.

Now DRI is working too. Too bad beryl still gives me problems, but that's another problem.

----------

